# Which MBTI type is the funniest??



## azrinsani

I've always wondered which type is the funniest. 

I love watching standup comedies and they just crack me up all the time. From my observation, I can see that the things stand up comedians talk about are their observations on life. Observation in a weird way and informed to the audience in a weird way as well. 

As an ENTJ... I know we're not funny.. Just look at dave letterman

*So which type do you think is the funniest?? *

Please cast your votes!!:crazy:


----------



## ENTrePenuer

To laugh at or laugh with?


----------



## FiNe SiTe

I already made a thread like this! :wink:

http://personalitycafe.com/member-polls/21315-what-mbti-type-makes-you-laugh-most.html


ENTP for me.


----------



## azrinsani

ENTrePenuer said:


> To laugh at or laugh with?


Think about your friend who cracks up the most jokes during social gatherings!


----------



## azrinsani

FiNe SiTe said:


> I already made a thread like this! :wink:
> 
> http://personalitycafe.com/member-polls/21315-what-mbti-type-makes-you-laugh-most.html
> 
> 
> ENTP for me.


Sorry didn't see that...

I searched "funniest" and "funny" and couldn't find a thing.... os I started this thread

By the way,

care to explain why not ENFPs???


----------



## Aleksei

In order from most to least:

ENTP, ESTP, ESFP, ENFP, ISFP, INTP, ISTP, ENFJ, ESFJ, INFP, ENTJ, INFJ, INTJ, ESTJ, ISFJ, ISTJ.


----------



## FiNe SiTe

azrinsani said:


> Sorry didn't see that...
> 
> I searched "funniest" and "funny" and couldn't find a thing.... os I started this thread
> 
> By the way,
> 
> care to explain why not ENFPs???



I haven't really interacted with an ENFP much........

I had an ENTP school friend who use to make me laugh a lot, so I chose ENTP.


----------



## Hiccups24-7

Aleksei said:


> In order from most to least:
> 
> ENTP, ESTP, ESFP, ENFP, ISFP, INTP, ISTP, ENFJ, ESFJ, INFP, ENTJ, INFJ, INTJ, ESTJ, *ISFJ*, ISTJ.












:tongue:


----------



## Oleas

ENFJ!!! lol


----------



## kiwigrl

I voted ENFJ, because I have always fancied myself as a court jester. :crazy: But seriously I get told a fair bit that I'm funny, so there you go, it's gotta be ENFJ.:wink:


----------



## kiwigrl

ENTP is winning so far... so can we have a sampling of their amazing wit????:happy:


----------



## ENTrePenuer




----------



## Oleas

Christine (kiwigirl), ENFJs HUMOR FTW!!!!


----------



## Aleksei

kiwigrl said:


> ENTP is winning so far... so can we have a sampling of their amazing wit????:happy:







I should adda disclaimer to my previous list, that that's meant to signify a general tendency. There are some hilarious as fuck ISTJs and ISFJs out there, and the like.


----------



## Tridentus

we're casual funny, or playful funny- ENTPs are just hilariously witty.


----------



## Apollo Celestio

My ExTJ brother makes me laugh the most..


----------



## kiskadee

I voted ENTP, but now I realize I should have voted ESTJ because they tend to be so stupid that I laugh at almost everything that comes out of their mouths. No offense.


----------



## OmarFW

specifically it's up to opinion on what is "funny"

but generally I'd say extraverted perceivers are the funniest.


----------



## BadBrains

I have to say Entp, because they are more optimistic.


----------



## SomeRandomGuy18

I am the funniest. It's objective fact.


----------



## SomeRandomGuy18

Well I'm funniest to laugh with. But as for laughing at -- that falls to my dumbass ENFP cousin.


----------



## Vaka

SomeRandomGuy18 said:


> I am the funniest. It's objective fact.





> Well I'm funniest to laugh with. But as for laughing at -- that falls to my dumbass ENFP cousin.


Oh no! You've destroyed this whole thread with your cold, hard objectivity!


----------



## SomeRandomGuy18

lara croft said:


> oh no! You've destroyed this whole thread with your cold, hard objectivity!


It's not just my objectivity that's cold and hard


----------



## Vaka

SomeRandomGuy18 said:


> It's not just my objectivity that's cold and hard


Nobody wants to hear about your nipples...


----------



## SomeRandomGuy18

Lara Croft said:


> Nobody wants to hear about your nipples...


Oh you little


----------



## PhillyFox

ENTP's...with their rather off-color, quirky sense of humor.


----------



## Valdyr

It's completely subjective, but for my sense of humor, NTs in general, with ENFPs right behind them.


----------



## brigon

I've always appreciated the humor of other ExTPs but since I can only pick one, I'll go with my own type, the ESTP.


----------



## Dante1709

Hiccups24-7 said:


> :tongue:


It's okay..My sister is an ISFJ and she is hilarious.
She gets all random and end up laying on the ground, posing, and signing a Christmas song (in April) or making odd faces and sounds.
I think the OP (of the post your quoted) just doesn't know an ISFJ enough for them to open up their hilarious side.


----------



## Ruru

IMO, the funniest personality are the ones that is always sad. They say _funny people_ are often _sad _I find it true. Outdoors, I can pull out some jokes that always knock people out but then at home I am just sad, dunno why though.


----------



## gracElizabeth

ENTPs....yeeeee B)


----------



## bluenlgy

kiwigrl said:


> ENTP is winning so far... so can we have a sampling of their amazing wit????:happy:


They're probably all masturbating to themselves right now, you know, seeing the results, so don't bother disturbing them


----------



## tanstaafl28

Any of them.


----------



## Le Beau Coeur

Bump.

So ENTPs are the winners with ENFPs coming in second place.


----------



## Alles_Paletti

I want to choose both ENTP and INTP

Eddie Izzard and David Mitchell


----------



## Bricolage

I opt for a really sardonic INTP like Larry David. Someone who said fuck it a long time ago.


----------



## Sily

I'm thinking of the funniest people at PerCafe and they are INTP and ENTP. One was banned and one just doesn't seem to come on as much.


----------



## Aenye

ENFP when provoked or in a fight puts people in their place in such a way that you'd cry from laughter and applaud at the same time. It's marvelous!


----------



## Observer

ExTP are hilarious most of the time!


----------



## Bricolage

The _least _funny would be XSTJ...serious as an unwanted pregnancy, those blokes.


----------



## Who_Am_eYe

I was torn between ESTP and ENTP but decided with ESTP because all the ESTP's I know are extremely funny but I don't think I've ever interacted with an ENTP in real life.
Though I'm actually surprised that very little voted for ESTP. :frustrating:


----------



## QueenOfCats

Pe doms


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

ENTP LOL!!!!
ENFP and ENFJ are quite funny too.


----------



## Toru Okada

ENTPredictable bandwagon opinion


----------



## badwolf

Any type who thinks along the same wavelength as I do. So most likely another xNTx.


----------



## Loupgaroux

ENTPs. Also my brother an ISTP made me laugh all throughout growing up.


----------



## 66767

I have an ENFJ best friend and ENFJ cousin, and they are two of the funniest people I know. My boyfriend is ENTP, and he's really funny as well, but 50% of the time, I have no idea what he's referencing.


----------



## Bantalimon

Id say isfj


----------



## Ominously

ENTP. Probably because of their Ne-dom lol.


----------



## NTlazerman

We ENTPs, of course, haha. *EGO BOOSTS*:wink:


----------



## Sygma

EXFP are the funniest. The most inappropriate, mean, playful and sarcastic hands down. Me and a really good ENFP friends have been called mr witty comeback man so many times 

ST are also very very funny since its always upfront and to the point


----------



## General Lee Awesome

depends on your sense of humour =o

im sure there are people who find saving money to be very funny =o


----------



## Unfey

My funniest friends are an INTJ and an ISFP. Both of them are great at sarcastic commentary and ridiculous non sequitors. However, both of them need some prodding to get going first. The INTJ can be so serious and the ISFP can get very shy. When they're in an environment they feel safe and relaxed in, they can say some pretty hilarious, f*cked-up stuff.


----------



## Deity

The funniest person I know typed as an ISTP. :kitteh: 
I love him to pieces too. Such a character.


----------



## TheEpicPolymath

Enfp


----------



## Tharwen

why is there a thread for this? isnt it obvious, that INFP's are the besoline of humour?
pinnacle, if you dont know that word.

alright: objective analysis.
entp humour is.. uh, perhaps good for them themselves, a bit too hard to grasp for non-entp's.

enfp's are ave inspiring, but wouldnt call them comedians.

aww, isfp's only got one vote.
i think, that tells us just how understood isfp's are.

how is it, that esfj's got so low reading?

they are the ones who make the most laughed comments. accidentally so, so perhaps best not laugh.


----------



## summerlikewinter

Both my brother and sister are INTJ and they are extremely witty and hilarious. I suppose it's not common for INTJs to be particularly funny.


----------



## Grandalf

My ENTP crush and my two ENFP friends are going to be happy with the results erc2:


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

ESFP. I always envied my ESFP classmates who filled the class clown niche while I was just that autistic kid who everybody laughed at instead of with.


----------



## sloop

I think it depends on what kind of humor you fancy most. I voted ESFP but my second choice would've been ENTP so I'm not surprised to see that they are the overwhelming favorite.


----------



## Shade

ENTPs of course!


----------



## KelBel

Fropm my experience, I put ENFP. All the ones that I know are very hilarious. Though, an ENTP would sound very funny, too.


----------



## roly poly

This ENTJ I know thinks he's the funniest. "Laugh at my belittling jokes or I'll belittle you!" So I laugh, because he's so little himself. 

But for something that's really funny: ENTPs for me. 

It is a cliche that most cliches are true, but then like most cliches, that cliche is untrue.
~ Stephen Fry (ENTP, I think)


----------



## Handsome Jack

INTJs kill me.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

I find ESTPs pretty funny. They may have been ENTPs, I guess.


----------



## The Dude

No votes for ESTJs...LOL 

I think ENTPs are the funniest followed by ENFPs.


----------



## souppumpkin

I love the INTP sense of humour!


----------



## SilverFlames

I'd have to say ENFP, although it looks like ENTP is winning. I haven't really had much experience with people of that type, though, so I'll stick with what I know.

Aww, poor ESTJ's...no votes for them yet. Don't worry, any ESTJ's out there. You're all still amazing


----------



## NineTypesOfLight

Holy crap. I always considered ENTP's funny, but didn't know they'd rank THIS high in the polls.


----------



## OrangeAppled

The Dude said:


> No votes for ESTJs...LOL
> 
> I think ENTPs are the funniest followed by ENFPs.


In social situations, ESTJs can come across as pseudo Ne-dom. They seem to enjoy "mocking" also, which let's face it, can be funny at times. 

----

The serious ISTJ usally has a sardonic streak which can be hilarious if you like dry humor and wit (which I very much do). The offering up of factual absurdities is amusing too. I suppose every type just has to find the right audience.

ESFPs crack me up the most though. INxPs usually strike me as the wittiest.


----------



## 172354

ESTPs. Freaking hilarious.


----------



## GoggleGirl

I know one and there the most random people ever XD Like she'll randomly snap out a pic of a tarsere (Some animal she likes) and start talking on and on about it and she laughs at really stupid things XD. She's quite alot like rapunzel from tangled x3.


----------



## GoggleGirl

Thank you, thank you, i know darling! *Bows*


----------



## sometimes

ENTP's in general so I voted for them. I've only known one INFJ and he was the funniest person I've ever met like could be a great stand up comedian. But only close friends would really have known.


----------



## Parrot

@psychedelicmango I'm still stroking my MC, reading these results.


----------



## Asmodaeus

Either ENFP or ENFJ.


----------



## peter pettishrooms

I hang around too many ESTP's that remind me of Andy Samberg.


----------



## Peter

Aleksei said:


> In order from most to least:
> 
> ENTP, ESTP, ESFP, ENFP, ISFP, INTP, ISTP, ENFJ, ESFJ, INFP, ENTJ, INFJ, INTJ, ESTJ, ISFJ, ISTJ.


So wrong, INTJ's should be much higher up the scale. (Though I do agree with your first position)

But perhaps I'm talking about the humor scale and not the funny scale.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Drunk Parrot said:


> @_psychedelicmango_ I'm still stroking my MC, reading these results.


Can we just rename this thread into _entp porn_ already.


----------



## Parrot

psychedelicmango said:


> Can we just rename this thread into _entp porn_ already.


No, because what gets me off is that people stumble upon this thread just to get smacked with the phallus of comedic justice. Kind of like how back in high school, I wouldn't tell a girl that I jacked-off to the memory of her, on a regular basis. Ignorance is bliss, but my sweet Mango, we know what this thread is.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Drunk Parrot said:


> No, because what gets me off is that people stumble upon this thread just to get smacked with the phallus of comedic justice.


Get smacked with megatons of penis envy. Poor babies.

I voted INTJ, but ISTJ was a close 2nd.


----------



## Alpha_Orionis

In my experience, ENTPs are the funniest type.


----------



## Musical

deleted


----------



## A Temperamental Flutist

ENTPs and their clever ENTPuns...


----------



## .francesca

I feel loved.


----------



## Reyzadren

I'm ENTP and I didn't even vote for myself...

But that's alright, my choice of the funny ENFP is close enough at 2nd place


----------



## Johnnyoh

I love my ENFP friends they're chill but at the same time really weird. For ENTP's I know they're funny but they're usually chill I never found them personally hilarious. I almost forgot about INTP actually I would vote for INTP's, their dark humor and they're just very unique in general even my closest friend is an INTP.


----------



## Parrot

ENTPs still in the lead, @johnnyyukon !


----------



## The red spirit

Poor ISFPs


----------



## heymoon

I voted ENFP just because that's who I have the most experience with. People tell me I'm funny all the time, but I don't really??? see why or how??


----------



## elop

INFJ should have more votes


----------



## tanstaafl28

heymoon said:


> I voted ENFP just because that's who I have the most experience with. People tell me I'm funny all the time, but I don't really??? see why or how??



You've misconstrued "silly" with "funny." ENFPs are silly (which generally makes them a lot of fun).


----------



## Chompy

Out of the people I know, INxP's have been the funniest.


----------



## DoIHavetohaveaUserName

I think every MBTI type is capable of being funny as their functions predict . It just might not be funny to other Types as they have other functions .


----------



## johnnyyukon

Drunk Parrot said:


> ENTPs still in the lead, @johnnyyukon !


haha, in the lead?? We're SLAYING.


----------



## Parrot

johnnyyukon said:


> haha, in the lead?? We're SLAYING.


YEAH!!! Eat shit, #2 ENFPs!


----------



## bremen

Entps because they don't get offended as easily as other types.


----------



## Carpe Vinum

I think that ENFPs make great impersonators and their energy is contagious, but I prefer more cerebral humor. I voted ENTP also. I have to give INTPs honorable mention, though, for their deadpan delivery. They seem to have a special knack for it.


----------



## TheDarknessInTheSnow

ENTPs and ENFPs without a doubt. I've found ENFPs more funny but it's very similar humor anyway. Lilly Singh, an ENFP, is hilarious on youtube


----------



## Epic Love

ENFP and probably ESFP too.


----------



## xHix

the enfps i know of are so frickin funny, i love them


----------



## Witch of Oreo

ExTJ when trying to hide their feels.


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

IMO ISTP, but I'd say any Ti user :tongue:


----------



## Enoch

ESFJ


----------



## Clare_Bare

I haven't voted, but I have a view on which temperaments are probably the more funny types.

*1st* I'd expect NT's would use their intellect to generate witty humour on the 'spur of the moment'.
*2nd* I'd presume SP's would be able to combine their sensing ability with circumstance to create humour.
*3rd* Thirdly i'd guess NF's would use their idealism and situations to formulate humourous anecdotes.
*4th* SJ's and humour? Is that possible? I'm thinking an ironic perspective of something existing would be their limit!

Then again, the top two poll results are Ne dominants.
So to revise in a slightly different format ...

*1st *Ne
*2nd *Se
*3rd *Fe
*4th *Te
With the Xi's further down the rankings of the poll outcomes.

I'm thinking the second list relates to the poll results more accurately?


----------



## Judson Joist

Squishy squeezy ENFP-zee!
:kitteh::crazy:


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

Any type that jumps to conclusions


----------



## Aluminum Frost

ESTP, no contest


----------



## 800sexy

Aluminum Frost said:


> ESTP, no contest


ESTPs are fun but not as funny as Ne doms


----------



## Aluminum Frost

800sexy:41705346 said:


> Aluminum Frost said:
> 
> 
> 
> ESTP, no contest
> 
> 
> 
> ESTPs are fun but not as funny as Ne doms
Click to expand...

Ne doms arent funny to me


----------



## Blacteco

ESFP and ESTP so far the type I found funny. ESFP one acting dumb and silly, making loud noise intentionally during exam.
ESTP one good at charm people, especially during presentation.


----------



## SirCanSir

INTJs when you drag them out somewhere with many people. They ll try too hard not to be on killing spree.


----------



## Preciselyd

I voted ESFP. I'm being bit biases.


----------



## ENTroPy1994

I voted ENTP. Not that I'm biased or anything.


----------



## soop

Extp


----------



## 800sexy

Tharwen said:


> why is there a thread for this? isnt it obvious, that INFP's are the besoline of humour?
> pinnacle, if you dont know that word.
> 
> alright: objective analysis.
> entp humour is.. uh, perhaps good for them themselves, a bit too hard to grasp for non-entp's.
> 
> enfp's are ave inspiring, but wouldnt call them comedians.
> 
> aww, isfp's only got one vote.
> i think, that tells us just how understood isfp's are.
> 
> how is it, that esfj's got so low reading?
> 
> they are the ones who make the most laughed comments. accidentally so, so perhaps best not laugh.


moments like these make people wanna start petitions like "personality cafe needs a dislike button"


----------



## SilentScream

800sexy said:


> moments like these make people wanna start petitions like *"personality cafe needs a dislike button"*


Quoting 3 year posts also qualifies for this :laughing:


----------



## mushr00m

Enfp.


----------



## 800sexy

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Quoting 3 year posts also qualifies for this :laughing:


didn't know opinions come with expiry dates?


----------



## SilentScream

800sexy said:


> didn't know opinions come with expiry dates?


Didn't know you'd get gotten to just because I quoted you and pointed out you're responding to someone who probably won't even see that you quoted them. 

I wonder how much you _really _want a dislike button after this exchange h:


----------



## Crystal Winter Dream

my xNTP friends are the funniest I know


----------



## 800sexy

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Didn't know you'd get gotten to just because I quoted you and pointed out you're responding to someone who probably won't even see that you quoted them.
> 
> I wonder how much you _really _want a dislike button after this exchange h:


You never know, maybe they could be active maybe they aren't
I stated my opinion and It feels sooooooooo goooood


----------



## richard nixon

Probably ESTP.


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever

I don't like to choose between ENTP and ENFP but damn, that Ti sarcasm just gets me.

INTPs? They are funny, but their jokes have always been less clear to me and i just tend to avoid joking with them sometimes in order to not look stupid. Maybe i am stupid. Maybe it's just a different sense of humour.


----------



## poco a poco

xSTP imo
situational humor. and just general dickery. my ESTP best friend is such an asshole it's hilarious. 
but sometimes it goes a _liiiiiiiiittle_ too far & i'm like.......... hey !! ; n ;

I think I find it funnier bc it's very different from my humor


----------



## SirCanSir

ESTPs dont get the appreciation they deserve here


----------



## Miss Nightingale

ISFPs


----------



## ezekielchambers1

Funniest to least funny: ENTP,
ESTP, ISTP, INFJ, INFP, ISFP, INTJ, ESFP, INTP, ESFJ, ENFP, ISFJ, ENFJ, ESTJ, ENTJ, ISTJ


----------



## Shodan

ISTP, hands down. Every ISTP I've ever seen would come up with the most ingenious way of insulting the other person in a situation where anybody else would just resort to a simple "GTFO" or something to that effect. The sheer amount of venom, intelligence, and elegance of execution is pure comedy gold. Gotta admire the brilliant brain behind it 😂


----------

